# ايمان الاباء بلاهوت المسيح قبل مجمع نيقية



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*دا عرض رائع قدمه القمص عبد المسيح بسيط عن ايمان الكنيسة الاولى بشخص المسيح بدءا من كنيسة الرسل فى القرن الاول ومرورا بتلاميذ الرسل(اغناطيوس وبوليكاربوس واكليمندس)واباء من قبل نيقية عن شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد
حقيقى جدير بالقراءة
*
*آباء الكنيسة الأولى 


(ما قبل مجمع نيقية)


وحقيقة إيمانهم بلاهوت المسيح* 


*آمن آباء الكنيسة الأولى تلاميذ رسل المسيح وخلفاؤهم، في نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثاني للميلاد (من سنة 70 إلى 150م)، والآباء الذين دافعوا عن الإيمان المسيحي أمام الأباطرة الرومان وضد الهراطقة واليهود وعبدة الأوثان وغيرهم ابتداء من منتصف القرن الثاني (سنة 150م) إلى بداية القرن الرابع للميلاد وانعقاد مجمع نيقية سنة 325م، بنفس إيمان الرسل، الذي تسلموه منهم وحافظوا عليه بكل قواهم، وتكلموا عن الرب يسوع المسيح، عن لاهوته وناسوته، وكل ما يختص بشخص الرب يسوع المسيح وعمله الفدائي لخلاص البشرية والتكفير عن خطاياها. وقاموا بدور حاسم في الرد على الهرطقة من كل صنف ولون كالأبيونيين، الذين ركزوا على ناسوت المسيح فقط، والغنوسيين الذين ركزوا على لاهوته فقط، وقد كان هؤلاء وأولئك من خارج دائرة الكنيسة والإعلان الإلهي، ولم يشكلوا خطورة تذكر على إيمان الكنيسة في المسيح. ومن ثم فقد شرح هؤلاء الآباء لاهوت المسيح وناسوته بدقة، كالإله المتجسد، مؤكدين على أنه هو الإله الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية، والذي كان غير مرئي ولكنه ظهر في الجسد الذي أتخذه من مريم العذراء. وردوا على الهراطقة الذين جاءوا من داخل الكنيسة مثل أريوس الذي كان قساً وآمن بأن المسيح خالق الكون ومدبره وفاديه وديانه ولكنه أنكر ميلاده الأزلي من الآب، وأكدوا، من الكتاب المقدس والتسليم الرسولي، أن المسيح موجود في ذات الآب بلا بداية ولا نهاية وأنه واحد مع الآب ومن نفس جوهره ومساوي له في كل ما له، وأنه مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور من ذات الآب، مولود غير مخلوق. *
*ويقول أحد الكتاب: " لقد كان الفكر اللاهوتي - في فترة ما قبل نيقية - مركزاً على التعليم بأن المسيح هو الله المتجسد، والفادي للعالم. وكان هذا التعليم هو الأساس لكل العقائد المتعلقة بالتجديد بالمعمودية، بل وكان مطبوعا على الحياة العامة، فكان دستور عبادة الكنيسة الأولى. فلم يكن الأمر مجرد تأكيد الآباء على لاهوت المسيح في مواجهة الهراطقة، ولكن كما يقول " شاف " المؤرخ الكنسي كان هذا الإيمان يُعلن في العبادة اليومية والأسبوعية وفي الاحتفال بالعماد، وفي العشاء الرباني، وفي الأعياد السنوية، ولاسيما في عيد القيامة. وقد وجد هذا الإيمان مكانه في الصلوات والتسابيح 000وكانت الترانيم التي يكتبها الأخوة تشهد بأن المسيح هو " كلمة الله "، وكانوا يؤكدون على لاهوته، وقد دفع كثيرون من المؤمنين حياتهم ثمناً لشهادتهم بأن المسيح هو ابن الله 000 فهم يرون أن المسيح سابق للوجود، فقد كان هو فكر الآب أو عقله الناطق "(1).*
*وقد شرح هؤلاء الآباء عقيدتهم في المسيح ودونوا في كتاباتهم الإيمان بحسب ما تسلموه من الرسل وخلفائهم، وعندما أنعقد مجمع نيقية لم يأت بجديد بل أخذ من الكتاب المقدس ومن التقليد الذي تسلمه هؤلاء الآباء وحافظوا عليه وشرحوه للجميع ودافعوا به عن الإيمان الصحيح، كل عبارة وفقرة وردت في قانون الإيمان.*
*1 – الآباء الرسوليون تلاميذ الرسل وخلفاؤهم:*
*قدم هؤلاء الآباء الذين كتبوا في الفترة من 70 إلى 110م عقيدتهم في شخص المسيح من جهة لاهوته وناسوته كالإله المتجسد بنفس أسلوب وبساطة الرسل الذين تتلمذوا على أيديهم وشرحوا لنا حقيقة إيمانهم كالآتي: *
*(1) فقد سجلوا في كتاب الدياديكية أو تعاليم الرسل الاثني عشر (كتب حوالي سنة 100م)؛ أن المسيح هو ابن الله وهو الرب الذي سيأتي على السحاب ومعه الملائكة القديسون (7:16)، وكانوا يعمدون المؤمنين الجدد على اسم الثالوث القدوس " وبعد أن تعلّموا كل ما سبق عمدوا كما يأتي " باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس بماء جار " (1:7). *
*(2) وجاء في رسالة برنابا (من 90 - 100م تقريبا)؛ قوله " يا أخوتي إذا كان السيد قد احتمل أن يتألم من أجل نفوسنا وهو رب المسكونة وله قال الرب " لنصنعن الإنسان على صورتنا ومثالنا " فكيف قبل أن يتألم على أيدي الناس، فتعلموا أن الأنبياء بالنعمة التي أعطوها من عنده تنبئوا عنه. ولكي يبطل الموت ويبرهن القيامة من الأموات ظهر بالجسد وأحتمل الآلام " (5:4،6)، ثم يضيف الكاتب " لو لم يأت بالجسد لما استطاع البشر أن ينظروا خلاصهم. إذا كانوا لا يستطيعون أن ينظروا إلى الشمس التي هي من أعمال يديه فهل يمكنهم أن يحدقوا إليه لو كان قد جاءهم بغير الجسد. إذا كان ابن الله قد أتى بالجسد فلأنه أراد أن يضع حدا لخطيئة أولئك الذين اضطهدوا أنبياءه " (10:4،11). *
*ثم يشرح التجسد بأكثر دقة وتفصيل فيقول " للمرة الثانية يظهر يسوع لا كابن للبشر بل كابن لله ظهر بشكل جسدي وبما أنه سيقال أن المسيح هو ابن داود فأن داود يسرع ويتنبأ قائلا " قال الرب لربي أجلس عن يميني حتى أجعل أعداءك موطئا لقدميك ". خوفا من أن يسيء الخطاة فهم بنوة يسوع 000 فهل رأيتم كيف يعطيه داود اسم الرب لا اسم الابن؟ " (10:12،11)(2).*
*(3) ويتكلم القديس أكليمندس الروماني، والذي كان أسقفا لروما (من سنة92 إلى 100م)؛(3)، كما كان أحد مساعدي القديس بولس الرسول والذي قال عنه أنه جاهد معه في نشر الإنجيل (في3:4)، كما تعرف على الكثيرين من رسل المسيح واستمع إليهم، ويقول عنه القديس إيريناؤس واحد تلاميذ الآباء الرسوليين وحلقة الوصل بينهم وبين من جاء بعده من آباء الكنيسة، أنه " رأى الرسل الطوباويين، وتحدث معهم وكانت كرازتهم لا تزال تدوي في أذنيه وتقليدهم ماثل أمامه "(4)، في رسالته إلى كورنثوس حوالي سنة 96م، عن لاهوت المسيح بنفس أسلوب وطريقة القديس بولس: *
*+ فيتكلم عن المسيح الذي أخفى عظمته الإلهية وجاء متضعا " أن صولجان جلال الله، الرب يسوع المسيح، لم يأت متسربلا بجلال عظمته - كما كان في استطاعته - بل جاء متواضعا كما تنبأ عنه الروح القدس " (ف 16).*
*+ وأيضا يكتب نفس ما جاء في بداية الرسالة إلى العبرانيين " الذي هو بهاء مجده، صار أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث أفضل منهم. فقد كتب " الصانع ملائكته أرواحا وخدامه لهيب نار. ويقول الرب عن ابنه " أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك 000 ويقول له أيضا " اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك تحت قدميك " (ف36). *
*+ كما يشير إلى ملكوته السماوي فيقول " كل الأجيال من آدم إلى يومنا هذا قد عبرت، أما المتكلمون في الحب بالنعمة الإلهية فيجلسون في مجالس القديسين ويظهرون عند إعلان (مجيء) ملكوت المسيح " (ف50). *
*+ وأشار إلى عقيدة الثالوث، الآب والابن والروح القدس بأسلوب الرسل دون أن يقصد أي شرح، لأن هذا الموضوع لم يكن قد أثير بعد، فيقول " أليس لنا إله واحد، ومسيح واحد، وروح نعمة واحد سُكب علينا " (ف46)، " حيّ هو الله، حيّ هو يسوع المسيح ربنا،، وحيّ هو الروح القدس " (ف58).*
*+ ويصف المسيح بابن الله الحبيب والوحيد " ابنه الحبيب يسوع المسيح 000 بيسوع المسيح ابنك الوحيد 000 أنك أنت هو الله ويسوع المسيح هو ابنك " (ف59).*
*+ ويختم رسالته بنفس أسلوب الرسل " نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم ومع جميع الذين دعاهم لله في كل موضع بالمسيح الذي له ومعه المجد والكرامة والسلطان والعظمة والعرش الأبدي من جبل إلى جيل، آمين ". *
*(4) ويشرح القديس أغناطيوس (35 - 107م)؛ الذي كان أسقفاً لإنطاكية وتلميذاً للقديس بطرس الرسول، وقال عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري " أغناطيوس الذي اختير أسقفاً خلفاً لبطرس، والذي لا تزال شهرته ذائعة بين الكثيرين "(5)، إيمان الكنيسة في عصره، فيوضح كيف أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله ولكنه، ظهر في الجسد، تجسد وصار إنسانا حقيقيا، هو الإله المتجسد " أنه المسيح المصلوب هو الإله المتجسد "، بل ويذكر تعبير إله والله عن المسيح حوالي 35 مرة:*
*+فيقول في مقدمة رسالته إلى الرومان " حسب محبة يسوع المسيح إلهنا 000 سلام باسم يسوع المسيح ابن الآب 000 تحية لا شائبة فيها في يسوع المسيح إلهنا ". ويقول في نفس الرسالة أيضا " وإلهنا يسوع المسيح عاد إلى حضن أبيه وبذلك صار يتجلى لنا بمزيد من الوضوح " (ف 30: 3). ويقول في رسالته إلى أفسس " حسب مشيئة الآب ويسوع المسيح إلهنا " (مقدمة)، وأيضاً " أنه حال فينا ونحن هياكله وهو إلهنا الساكن فينا " (أفسس 15: 3)، كما يقول عنه أيضاً " دعوني أقتدي بالآم إلهي ".*
*. وفي رسالته إلى روما " وإلهنا كلنا يسوع المسيح " (روما53:3)، وفي رسالته إلى أزمير يقول " أشكر يسوع المسيح الإله الذي وهبكم مزيدا من الحكمة " (أزمير1)، وفي رسالته إلى سميرنا " المسيح إلهنا " (سميرنا 1:107). ويختم رسالته إلى بوليكاربوس بقوله " وداعا في إلهنا يسوع المسيح " (بوليكاربوس1:1).*
*+ ويقول أيضا أنه الله الذي تجسد وصار إنسانا " لقد صار الله إنسانا لتجديد الحياة الأبدية " (أفسس3:19). ووصفه بالإله المتجسد فيقول " لأن إلهنا يسوع المسيح قد حبلت به مريم حسب تدبير الله " (أفسس2:18). ويصفه بابن الله وابن الإنسان " في إيمان واحد بيسوع المسيح الذي من نسل داود حسب الجسد؛ ابن الإنسان وابن الله " (أف19:3)، كما يصف الدم الذي سفكه المسيح بأنه دم الله فيقول " وقد أكملت عمل الأخوة حتى النهاية بدم الله " (أفسس1:1). وأن آلامه هي الآم الله " دعوني أقتدي بآلام إلهي " (روما 6: 3).*
*+ ويصف وحدة الآب والابن بقوله: " يسوع المسيح الوحيد، الذي خرج من آب واحد وكان معه واحداً وعاد إليه واجدا " (مغيسيا7:3).*
*+ ويؤكد على حقيقة تجسده وكمال ناسوته حيث أتخذ جسدا حقيقيا " فيقول " المسيح يسوع الذي من نسل داود والمولود من مريم، الذي وُلد حقا وأكل حقا وشرب حقا، وصلب حقا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي، ومات حقا أمام السمائيين والأرضيين " (ترالس 9)، " أشكر يسوع المسيح الإله 000 الذي ولد حقا من نسل داود حسب الجسد " (ازمير1)، ويقول في رسالته إلى بوليكاربوس " وليكن نظرك على من لا يتغير أي ذاك الذي يعلو الزمان ولا يرى ولكن قد صار مرئيا لأجلنا، لا يلمس ولا يتألم ولكنه صار ملموسا ومتألماً وأحتمل كل شيء لأجلنا " (بوليكاربوس 3:2). *
*+ ويؤكد على حقيقة كونه إلهاً وإنساناً في آن واحد " يوجد طبيب واحد هو في الوقت نفسه جسد وروح (إنسان وإله)، مولود وغير مولود، الله صار جسدا، حياة حقيقية في الموت، من مريم ومن الله، في البدء كان قابلا للألم وأصبح الآن غير قابل للألم، هو يسوع المسيح ربنا " (أفسس8: 2)، وأيضا " إيمان واحد بيسوع المسيح الذي من نسل داود حسب الجسد؛ ابن الإنسان وابن الله " (أفسس20: 2)، وأيضا " يسوع المسيح الكائن قبل الدهور مع الآب وقد ظهر في ملء الزمان " (مغنيسيا 6: 1).*
*+ كما قدم لنا عقيدة الثالوث كما أمنوا بها في بساطتها: " أليس إله واحد قد ظهر في يسوع المسيح ابنه وكلمته الخارجة من الصمت: (مغنيسيا 8: 22).*
*" انتم حجارة هيكل الله, معدون للبناء الذي يبنيه الآب, مرفوعون حتى القمة بآله يسوع المسيح التي هي صليبه, مع الروح القدس الذي هو الحَبْل (أف 9: 1).*
*" اعتنوا أن تقيموا في الإيمان في المحبة مع الابن والآب والروح القدس 000 وكونوا خاضعين للأسقف كما خضع الرسل للمسيح وللآب وللروح " ( مغنيسيا 13: 1- 2).*
*وهكذا قدم لنا يسوع المسيح في لاهوته وناسوته بصورة دقيقة ومتطابقة مع الإعلان الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس تماما. كما قدم لنا الثالوث في بساطته، وكان في أقواله هذه الرد الكافي والحاسم على كل من الأبيونيين والغنوسيين. *
*(5) ويقول القديس بوليكاربوس أسقف أزمير (65 - 155م)؛ والذي كان تلميذاً للقديس يوحنا الرسول وبعض الرسل الذين أقاموه أسقفاً على أزمير بآسيا الصغرى، كما يقول إيريناؤس أسقف ليون والمؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري(6) وجيروم سكرتير بابا روما(7)، والذي استلم التقليد الرسولي من الرسل. في رسالة القصيرة التي كتبها (فيما بين 108-110م)، " من لا يعترف بأن يسوع قد جاء في الجسد فهو ضد المسيح " (ف 7: 7). وهذا نفس ما قاله القديس يوحنا " والذي رد به، بالروح، على الأبيونية والغنوسية معا. *
*وكان هذا هو نفس إيمان رسل المسيح وتلاميذه والذي كان معروفا عنهم في القرن الأول الميلادي سواء من الوثنيين أو اليهود. فقد كتب بليني في رسالة له للإمبراطور تراجان " أن المسيحيين يعبدون المسيح كالله أو ابن الله "(8). وأيضا " عادة يجتمع المسيحيون قبيل الفجر في يوم محدد لإكرام المسيح إلههم بالترانيم "(9). *
*2 – الآباء المدافعون عن الإيمان:*
*كتب الآباء المدافعون عن الإيمان في رسائلهم وكتاباتهم التي أرسلوها للأباطرة الرومان أو ضد الهراطقة وغيرهم دفاعا عن الإيمان المسيحي وشرحوا لهم حقيقة المسيح ابن الله المولود من ذات الله، قبل كل الدهور والأزمنة مثل ولادة النور من النور والكلمة من العقل، والذي فيه وبه وله خلق الله الكون والخليقة، وكانوا أكثر شرحا للإيمان والعقيدة من الآباء الرسوليين بسبب نوعية الذين كتبوا لهم ومن ثم فقد استخدموا تعبيرات لاهوتية توضح العقيدة والإيمان مثل تعبيرات التجسد والثالوث ونور من نور وولادة الكلمة من العقل وواحد مع الآب في الجوهر ومساوي للآب في الجوهر ومن نفس جوهر الآب 00 الخ وفيما يلي فقرات مما كتبه هؤلاء الآباء:*
*(1) الرسالة إلى ديوجنيتس (كتبت ما بين 120 – 150م)؛ والمرسلة من أحد آباء الكنيسة إلى أحد الوثنيين، والتي تقول: " انه ليس اكتشافاً أرضياً ذاك الذي استؤمن للمسيحيين. انه ليس فكراً ميتاً حتى يظن المسيحيون انه جدير بكل هذه العناية والحفظ, انه ليس مجرد أسرار بشرية استؤمنوا عليها. بل على العكس, أنه المقياس للكل, انه خالق الكل, انه الله نفسه غير المنظور, الذي هو في السماء أسس الكلمة الحق, والقدوس غير المدرك بين الناس, وثبتها جداً في قلوبهم. وهو- ليس قد يُظن – لم يرسل للبشر احد أتباعه أو ملاكاً , أو رئيساً , أو أحداً ممن استؤمنوا على تدبير السماويات, بل بالحري أرسل المدبر والخالق للكون نفسه, الذي به خلق السموات وحدد البحار في حدودها – الذي تسير عناصر العالم بحسب مقاصده الخفية .. لقد أرسل الذي به انتظمت كل الأشياء وتميزت وخضعت 000 الله أرسله للبشر 000 لقد أرسله عن رحمة وحنان 000 أرسله كإله, وأرسله كإنسان, للبشر. لقد أراد أن يخلص الناس بالإقناع لا بالإكراه, لأن الإكراه ليس هو طريقة الله في العمل 000 أرسله الله في محبة وليس لدينونة. لكنه سيرسله يوماً ما كديان 000 وحينما دبر خطة عظيمة غير منطوق بها, أو كلها إلى ابنه الوحيد 000 لقد أعلنها من خلال ابنه الحبيب وجعل كل شئ معروفاً ما كان أعده منذ البدء 000 لقد دبر كل شئ بنفسه في وحدة مع ابنه 000 ثم حينما اتضح له أننا غير قادرين على دخول ملكوت الله بمجهوداتنا الخاصة, فأن قوة الله جعلت ذلك ممكناً لنا 000 يا لحنان الله المتدفق ومحبة الله تجاه الإنسان, الله لم يبغضنا ولم يلق بنا خارجاً أو يحمل لنا نية سيئة. بل بالحري, كان طويل الأناة ومحتملاً ضعفنا. في رحمته, رفع عن كاهلنا حِمل خطايانا. هو نفسه بذل ابنه كفدية عنا, القدوس عن النجسين 00 البريء وحده عن المذنبين, البار وحده عن الأثمة, الذي لا يعتريه الفساد عن الخاضعين للفساد, غير المائت عن المائتين. فما الذي يمكن أن يستر على خطايانا غير بره؟ وفي من يمكن نحن الأشقياء والأشرار أن نصير قديسين إلا في ابن الله وحده؟ يا للمبادلة الحلوة جداً. يا لعمل الله الذي لا يمكن فحصه. يا للبركات التي تفوق كل توقع. فان خطايا الكثيرين قد اختفت في القدوس وحده وقداسة الواحد قد قدست الخطاة بلا عدد 000 لقد أرسل ابنه الوحيد الجنس 00 لقد ظهرت قوة المخلص في تخليص حتى عديمي القوة بنية أن يكون لنا إيمان في صلاحه وان ننظر إليه كمغذى لنفوسنا, وكأب, وكمعلم, وكمعزى, وكشاف وكعقل ونور وكرامة ومجد وقوة وحياة "(10). *
*(2) أريستيدس الأثيني (حوالي 140م)؛ والذي يقول عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري: " كذلك ترك لنا أريستيدس، وهو مؤمن غيور، دفاعا عن الإيمان مثل كوادراتوس، موجها إلى أدريان. ولا يزال مؤلفه باقيا إلى الآن أيضا لدى أشخاص كثيرين "(11). يقول في دفاعه معبرا عن لاهوت المسيح وتجسده كما يقدم الثالوث في بساطة إيمان الكنيسة الأولى به: " يرجع المسيحيون في أصلهم إلى الرب الذي جاء من السماء بالروح القدس لخلاص البشرية ونعترف بأنه ابن العلي، وولد من العذراء بدون زرع بشر وأتخذ جسداً بغير فساد، وظهر بين الناس ليدعوهم من خطأ الوثنية، وعندما أتم مهمته العجائبية، ذاق الموت بإراته الحرة على الصليب لهدف سام، ثم عاد إلى الحياة ثانية بعد ثلاثة أيام وصعد إلى السماء.*
*ومن الممكن لك أيها الملك أن تتعلم لتعرف خبر مجيئه في الإنجيل المقدس المكتوب كما ننادي به، ويمكن لنا أن نقدم لك نسخة منه. وكان له أثنا عشر تلميذا الذين ذهبوا بعد صعوده إلى السماوات إلى بلاد العالم ليعلموا بعظمته. وبهذه الطريقة جاء واحدا منهم إلى الأماكن التي حولنا يعلن عن عقيدة الحق. ومنذ ذلك الوقت فالذين استمروا يدركون الحق الذي بشر به تلاميذه يدعون مسيحيين. وهؤلاء هم الذين فوق جميع شعوب الأرض، وجدوا الحق. لأنهم يعترفون بالله خالق وصانع كل شيء في الابن المولود الوحيد وفي الروح القدس "(12). *
*(3) يوستينوس الشهيد (100 إلى 165م)؛ عاش يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني، وكرس حياته للدفاع عن المسيحية وكان أول المدافعين عنها، وقد بقى لنا من كتاباته دفاعان عن المسيحية وجههما للإمبراطور الروماني أنطونيوس بيوس (138 - 161م) والسانتوس الروماني(13)، وحوار مع الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلو والذي شرح فيه التسليم الرسولي، المسلم من رسل المسيح للكنيسة، فيقول " لأنه كما آمن إبراهيم بصوت الله وحسب له ذلك برا، ونحن بنفس الطريقة آمنا بصوت الله الذي تحدث لنا بواسطة رسل المسيح وأعلن لنا بواسطة الأنبياء حتى الموت لأن إيماننا تبرأ بكل ما في العالم "(14)، ويقول عنه الدارسون أنه يصف تكرارا التقليد كما تسلمه عن المسيح(15).*
*وقد تكلم، مثله مثل غالبية آباء الكنيسة الأولى، عن المسيح باعتباره كلمة الله الذي كان موجودا قبل كل خليقة وهو نفسه الله الذي ظهر للآباء البطاركة في العهد القديم وكلمهم باعتباره إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، وأنه ابن الله الوحيد الذي من ذات الله وغير المنفصل عنه مثلما لا ينفصل نور الشمس عن الشمس، والذي صار إنسانا بولادته من عذراء وتألم في عهد بيلاطس البنطي لأجل خلاصنا. ومن أقواله، على سبيل المثال:*
*+ " أب الكون له أبن وهو أيضاً لكونه كلمة الله المولود منه وهو إله "(16).*
*+ " يسوع المسيح هو الابن الوحيد المولود من الله وهو كلمته وبكره وقوته وقد صار إنساناً بإرادته ".*
*+ " المسيح لكونه الله موجود قبل كل الدهور وقد خضع للولادة وصار إنساناً ".*
*+ " نحن نسجد له ونعبده (الآب) مع الابن الذي ولد منه وعلمنا هذه الأشياء ". وفي نفس الوقت يقول: " أعبد الله وحده "، و " نقدم العبادة لله وحده ". *
*+ " مكتوب في مذكرات رسله (أي الأناجيل) أنه ابن الله، ولأننا ندعوه الابن، فقد أدركنا أنه ولد من الآب قبل كل الخلائق بقوته وإرادته 000 وصار إنسانا من العذراء لكي يدمر العصيان الذي نتج بسبب الحية "(17).*
*+ " يدعى المسيح إله ورب الجنود "(18).*
*+ ويستشهد بعبرانيين (1:8) لإثبات لاهوت المسيح فيقول: " كرسيك يا لله إلى الدهر الدهور "(19).*
*+ " وعلاوة على ذلك فهذه الكلمات تشهد بوضوح أنه [المسيح] أنه قد شهد له الذي صنع كل شيء ليكون معبوداً كالله والمسيح "(20).*
*+ " كما يستشهد مثل كل الآباء بما جاء في مزمور 110 مؤكدا حقيقة لاهوت المسيح قائلاً: " واستشهد أيضا بما قاله داود لأنه مكتوب: " قال الرب لربي أجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك "، كما اقتبست تواً وفي كلمات أخرى أيضاً " كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور "(21). *
*+ " تعلمنا أن الخبز والخمر كانا جسد ودم يسوع الذي صار جسداً "(22). *
*+ " يسوع المسيح هو الابن الوحيد المولود من الله لكونه كلمته (Logos - λογος) وبكره وصار جسدا بحسب إرادته "(23).*
*+ " نعبد ونحب الكلمة (Logos - λογος) الذي من الله غير المولود وغير المنطوق به، فقد صار بشراً لأجلنا "(24).*
*+ " الكلمة ( Logos – λογος) ذاته الذي اتخذ شكلاً وصار بشراً ودعي يسوع المسيح "(25).*
*+ " قال يسوع وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا الآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن يعلن له، لأن اليهود لم يعرفوا من هو الآب ولا من هو الابن 000 والآن نقول، كما قلنا سابقا، كلمة الله هو ابنه "(26).*
*" يسمي المسيحيون المسيح " الكلمة "، لأنه يحمل بشارة من الآب للبشر. ولكنهم يُصِرُّون على أن هذه القوة (الكلمة) غير مُنقسِم وغير مُنفصِل عن الآب، كما أن شعاع الشمس الذي يصل إلى الأرض هو غير مُنقسِم وغير مُنفصِل عن الشمس في السماء. *
*وهذه القوة أي " الله الكلمة "، مولود من الآب 000 ليس بالانقسام كما لو كان جوهر الآب قد انقسم. فكل الأشياء إذا انقسمت أو تجزَّأت لا تكون كما كانت قبل الانقسام أو التجزئة. *
*وعلى سبيل المثال، النيران التي تُشعَل من مصدر ناري نجدها مُتمايزة عن النار الأصلية. ومع ذلك، فالنار التي منها نُشعِل نيران كثيرة لا تَنقُص بل تبقى كما هي "(27).*
*" نحن نؤكِّد أن كلمة الله قد وُلِدَ بطريقة خاصة تختلف تمامًا عن الولادة العادية "(28).*
*وفي حواره الطويل مع تريفو الفيلسوف اليهودي يؤكد له أن الله والرب الذي ظهر للآباء البطاركة هو ابن الله نفسه، الرب يسوع المسيح، فيقول " تبين الأسماء المختلفة للمسيح، بحسب الطبيعتين أنه، هو الله الذي ظهر للآباء، وقد دعي مرة بملاك المشورة العظيم (ملا 1:3)، ودعي إنساناً في حزقيال، ومثل ابن إنسان في دانيال، وولد في اشعياء، ودعاه داود مسيح وإله ومعبود 000 هو الله ابن الله الغير مولود وغير المنطوق به، لأن موسى يقول الآتي في مكان ما في الخروج " تكلم الرب لموسى وقال له أنا الرب، أنا ظهرت لإبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب بأني إلههم وأما اسمي فلم اكشف لهم، وقطعت عهدي معهم " (خر3:6). ويقول أيضا أن إنساناً صارع مع يعقوب، ويؤكد أنه الله، رؤيا الله،، فقد قال يعقوب " نظرت الله وجها لوجه ونجيت نفسي " (تك24:32-30)، ومكتوب أنه دعا اسم المكان الذي صارعه فيه وظهر له وباركه فيه وجه الله " فنيئيل " 000 ودعي بالكلمة لأنه يحمل الأخبار من الآب للبشر ولكنه غير منقسم أو منفصل عن الآب أبدا كما يقال أن نور الشمس الذي على الأرض غير منقسم وغير منفصل عن الشمس في السماء 000 أنه مولود من الآب بقوته وإرادته ولكن دون انفصال "(29).*
*+ وقال عن ناسوته " دعي يسوع نفسه ابن الإنسان أما بسبب ولادته من خلال عذراء أو لأنه جاء من نسل داود والبطاركة "(29).*
*(4) تاتيان السوري (كتب حوالي 160م)؛ كان تلميذا للقديس يوستينوس ولكنه ترك الكنيسة وأسس شيعة تدعى الإنكراتية، أي ذاتية الإرادة، ترفض الزواج وتعتبره نوع من الزنا ومال إلى الغنوسية قليلا، كما يقول القديس إيريناؤس " وعلم مثل ماركيون وساتريينوس بأن الزواج فاسد "(30). وكان تاتيان يرى في المسيحية فلسفة لكنها فلسفة ذات تعاليم وعقائد وقال أن الله هو العلة الأولى الحتمية لكل المخلوقات. وليست خليقة أتت من نفسها إلى الوجود. وأن اللوجوس، الكلمة، ليس منفصلاًً عن الله لكنه من الله وفى الله. " انه القوة, والأساس الحتمي لكل الأشياء, ما يرى وما لا يرى, وبه كان كل شيء. اللوجوس نفسه كان معه، مع الله، بقوة اللوجوس. ومشيئته البسيطة ولد. والابن لم يولد عبثاً, بل صار بكر عمل الآب. فنحن نعرف أن اللوجوس هو بدء أو أصل ومصدر الكون.*
*لكن اللوجوس أتى إلى الوجود بالشركة وليس بالانفصال, لأن ما يُبتر ينفصل عن الأصل لكن الذي يأتي من الشركة لا يجعله ناقصاً عن المصدر الذي خرج منه. فكما انه من الشعلة الواحدة تضاء نيران عدة بينما لا ينقص الضوء من الشعلة الأولى بإشعال مشاعل كثيرة, هكذا اللوجوس إذ خرج من القوة العقلية التي للوالد الذي ولده "(31).*
*+ وأيضا: " الله الكلمة، حتى قبل خلْق الإنسان، كان هو صانع الملائكة "(32).*
*(5) أثيناغوراس الأثيني (كتب حوالي 180م)؛ كان فيلسوفا مسيحيا من أثينا وكان معاصرا للقديس يوستينوس وتاتيان وترك لنا دفاعان أحدهما بعنوان (توسل للمسيحيين Supplication for the Christians)(33). يقول فيه: " ابن الله هو كلمة الآب بالفكر والحقيقة الذي فيه وبه كل شيء خُلق، لكون الآب والابن واحد. ولأن الابن في الآب والآب في الابن بوحدة وقوة الروح القدس، فابن الله هو عقل وكلمة الآب 000 فماذا نعني بالابن؟ سأقول لك باختصار: أنه بكر الآب، ليس كصانعه، - لأنه منذ البدء كان لله كلمته في ذات، فالله عقل أبدي وعاقل أبداً 000 والروح النبوي أيضا يؤكد هذا المنطق عندما يقول " لأن الرب قناني أول طريقه ". فالروح القدس أيضا الذي يعمل في الذين يتكلمون بالنبوّة والذي نؤمن به كتأثير الله ينسكب ويعود مثل أشعة الشمس 000 الله الآب والله الابن والروح القدس متحدين بقوة كواحد ومتميزين في الترتيب "(34). *
*ثم يضيف " وكما نؤكد أنه يوجد إله، وابن هو كلمته، وروح قدس، متحدين في قوة، الآب والابن والروح القدس، الابن لكونه عقل وكلمة وحكمة الآب، والروح يتدفق مثل النور من النار "(35).*
*+ " لقد خُلِقَ الكون ووُضِعَ له تدبيرٌ بواسطة كلمة الله 000 إذ نؤمن به كابن الله "(36). *
*+ " لنا إله واحد والكلمة، أي الابن، مولود منه. ونحن نعي أن الابن غير مُنفصِل عن*
*الآب "(37). *
*وهو هنا يشرح العلاقة بين الآب وكلمته ويقدم الثالوث الآب والابن والروح القدس بصورة بسيطة تتكلم عن الوحدانية الجامعة في الذات الإلهية ببساطة قريبة من بساطة الإنجيل.*
*(6) ثاؤفيلس الأنطاكي حوالي 180م؛ يقول المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان الأسقف السادس لأنطاكية بعد القديس بطرس(38)، وقد كتب سلسلة من الكتب وصل لنا منها " إلى أوتوليكوس " في ثلاثة كتب. وفي كتبه هذه نجد تعبيرات عبرت عن فكر المسيحيين في القرن الثاني حيث وصف الإنجيليين بـ " حاملي الله - Theophoritoi " والموحي إليهم مثل أنبياء العهد القديم وكان أول من ظهرت كلمة ثالوث " Trias - Triavs " في كتاباته حيث يقول " وبنفس الطريقة أيضا فالثلاثة أيام التي كانت قبل الأنوار هي رموز للثالوث 00، الله وكلمته وحكمته "(39). وواضح هنا أن تعبير الثالوث كان معروفاً ومقبولاً في الكنيسة في زمنه، ولا يبدو من السياق أنه هو أول من وضعه. ويصف الله بأنه " غير منطوق به ", " وغير موصوف ", و" غير ممكن رؤيته بأعين الجسد ", و" غير ممكن اختراقه ", و" غير محوي ", و" غير مولود ", و" غير متغير ", و" أزلي ", و" غير المدرك ". " لأنه أن قلت انه نور فأني اسمي فقط عمله. وان قلت انه اللوجوس فأْني اسمي فقط ملكوته. وان دعوته العقل فأنا أتكلم فقط عن حكمته, وأن أنا قلت انه روح فانا أتكلم عن نسمته. وان دعوته الحكمة فانا أتكلم عن ذريته. وأن دعوته القدرة فانا أتكلم عن سلطانه. وان أنا دعوته القوة فانا أتكلم عن أفعاله. وأن دعوته العناية الإلهية فأنا أتكلم عن صلاحه. وأن دعوته الملكوت فأنا إنما أشير إلى مجده. وان أنا دعوته الرب فأنا أتكلم عنه كديان. وان دعوته دياناً فأنا أتكلم عنه باعتباره عادلاً. وان دعوته أباً فانا أتكلم عن أن كل الأشياء قد أتت منه " (1:3).* ​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ثم يقول أن الله " عنده كلمته التي فيه, ولده وأخرجه هو وحكمته قبل كل الأشياء "(40).
(7) ميليتو أسقف ساردس (حوالي 172م)؛ يقول عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري(41) أنه كتب عددا من الكتب منها كتاب باسم " تجسد الله " وكتب دفاعا إلى الإمبراطور مرقس أورليوس حوالي سنة 172م، وقد اكتشفت له عظة " على آلام المسيح " شبه كاملة موضوعها الرئيسي هو إبادة المسيح للموت، يؤكد فيها على لاهوت المسيح ووجوده الأزلي ويشير فيها إلى المسيح كـ " إمبراطورنا أو ملكنا " كإله, كلوجوس, كابن, كبكر الله, كسيد, كملك إسرائيل, وكأب ( وليس أقنوم الآب طبعاً. وفى سياق إشارته للمسيح كأب يصور نواحي أعمال المسيح المتعددة هكذا: " لأنه ولد كابن, واقتيد كحمل, وقدم ذبيحة كشاه, دفن كإنسان, قام من بين الأموات كإله, وكائن بالطبيعة كإله وإنسان. هو كل شيء. هو الناموس لأنه الديان, هو اللوجوس لأنه يعلم. هو النعمة لأنه يخلص, هو الأب لأنه يلد البشر إلى الخلاص, هو الابن لأنه المولود (من الآب) هو الشاه المقدمة كذبيحة لأنه تألم. هو الإنسان لأنه دفن, هو الله لأنه قام. هذا هو يسوع المسيح, الذي له المجد إلى دهر الدهور " (8-6). 
ويذكر ميلاده العذراوي بقوله: " هو الذي صار بشراً من عذراء 00 الذي ولد من مريم حواء الجديدة " (70-71). وفى مكان أخر يقول أن المسيح: " اخذ جسداً من العذراء مريم "(42). 
ويقول أيضا عن تجسد المسيح وأعماله الإلهية والإنسانية، شارحا لاهوته وناسوته، كالإله المتجسد: " أننا نقدم أعمال المسيح بعد معموديته كبرهان على أن نفسه وجسده، طبيعته الإنسانية كانت مثل طبيعتنا، حقيقة وليست خيالاً، فأعمال المسيح بعد معموديته توضح وتؤكد للعالم اللاهوت المخفي في جسده، لأنه لكونه إلهاً وأيضاً إنساناً تاماً فقد أعطى إيضاحات إيجابية لطبيعته اللاهوتية بالمعجزات خلال الثلاث سنوات التي تلت معموديته، وإنسانيته في الثلاثين سنة التي سبقت المعمودية، والتي أخفى خلالها علامات لاهوته بحسب الجسد، بالرغم من أنه كان الإله الحق الموجود قبل كل الدهور "(43).
وهو هنا يوضح كل الحقائق الخاصة بلاهوت المسيح، باعتباره الله والكلمة والابن، وناسوته، ولكنه هو المسيح الواحد. 
(8) إيريناؤس (120-202م) أسقف ليون؛ كان إيريناؤس أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حالياً) هو أحد تلاميذ الرسل وخلفائهم وحلقة الوصل بين تلاميذ الرسل ومن جاءوا بعده، فقد شاهد واستمع لتلاميذ الرسل، خاصة بوليكاربوس الذي استمع إليه ورآه في شبابه، ويقول عنه " أنه إلى الآن لم يزل ثابتاً في مخيلتي نوع الاحتشام والرصانة الذي كان يتصف به القديس بوليكاربوس مع احترام هيئته ووقار طلعته وقداسة سيرته، وتلك الإرشادات الإلهية التي كان يعلم بها رعيته وأبلغ من ذلك كأني اسمع ألفاظه التي كان ينطق بها عن الأحاديث التي تمت بينه وبين القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي وغيره من القديسين الذين شاهدوا يسوع المسيح على الأرض وترددوا معه وعن الحقائق التي تعلمها وتسلمها منهم "(44).
وقد كتب مجموعة من الكتب " ضد الهراطقة " دافع فيها عن المسيحية وأسفارها المقدسة ورد على هرطقة الغنوسيين وهرطقة الأبيونيين وشرح الإيمان المسيحي في عصره كما تسلمه من تلاميذ الرسل " الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين " (يه3). وذلك إلى جانب كتاب أخر بعنوان " الكرازة الرسولية ". وأكد من خلال آيات الكتاب المقدس أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد، الله الابن، وكلمته وحكمته وقوته، الموجود مع الآب، في ذات الآب، بلا بداية، الذي خلق به كل شيء في الكون. كما أكد على حقيقة تجسده، اتخاذه جسدا، وكان من أوائل آباء الكنيسة الذين استخدموا تعبير " التجسد - sarkosis، σαρκσις أو ensarkosis،ενσαρκοσς"، أي اتخذ جسدا من تعبير القديس يوحنا " والكلمة صار جسدا - καιόλογοςσαρκςεγενετο - kai ho logos sarx egeneto "(45). وأن المسيح بتجسده اتخذ الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى، كما أنه لم يتخذ جسدا من طبيعة أخرى غير طبيعة الإنسان، من لحم ودم وروح إنسانية(46). ويؤكد على أنه كان له روح بشرية كالتي لنا " كما أننا نتكون من جسد مأخوذ من التراب ومن نفس تقبل روح من الله. فهذا ما صار إليه كلمة الله متخذا لنفسه صنعة يديه وعلى هذا الأساس أعترف بنفسه كابن الإنسان "(47). وفيما يلي بعض من أقوله: 
+ " لذلك أيُّ مَنْ يسألنا عن كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب، نجيبه أنه لا يدرك أحد هذا
الخروج أو هذه الولادة أو هذه الدعوة أو هذه الرؤيا أو أي تسمية أخري يمكن أن نصف
بها هذه الولادة. لأنها في الحقيقة بالإجمال غير قابلة للوصف "(48). 
+ " تسلمت الكنيسة 000 من الرسل ومن تلاميذهم هذا الإيمان [فهي تؤمن] بإله واحد الآب القدير خالق السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها، وبيسوع المسيح الواحد، ابن الله الذي تجسد لأجل خلاصنا "(49).
+ " صار الله إنسانا والرب نفسه خلصنا معطيا لنا علامة العذراء "(50).
+ " كلمة الله ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي صار إنسانا بين البشر في الأيام الأخيرة ليوحد النهاية في البداية، أي الله بالإنسان "(51).
+ " لأجل خلاصنا، يسوع المسيح ربنا "(52).
+ " كان الكلمة موجودا في البدء مع الله، وبه خلق كل شيء وكان دائما موجودا مع الجنس البشري، وحديثا جدا، في لحظة معينة من الآب، اتحد مع صنعة يديه وبه صار إنسانا خاضعا للألم "(53).
+ " الابن هو سيد القوات الملائكية، إله من إله، وابن من الآب "(54). 
U " خالق العالم هو بالحقيقة كلمة الله. هذا هو ربنا "(55).
وقد شرح القديس إيريناؤس التجسد ووحدة شخص المسيح الواحد، من خلال حديثه عن حلول الروح القدس على العذراء وولادة عمانوئيل الذي هو الله معنا منها، في مجمل رده على الغنوسيين؛ " ولد ابن الله من عذراء، وهو نفسه المسيح المخلص الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء، ليس كما يقول هؤلاء الناس (أي الغنوسيين) أن يسوع هو الذي ولد من مريم ولكن المسيح هو الذي نزل من فوق ". ثم يقول أن متى لم يقل " أما ولادة يسوع فكانت هكذا " (مت18:1) إنما قال " أما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا "، " وهو عمانوئيل لئلا نتخيل أنه مجرد إنسان: لأنه ليس من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة إنسان، بل بإرادة الله صار الكلمة جسدا. ويجب أن لا نتخيل أن يسوع واحد والمسيح آخر، ولكن يجب أن 
نعرف أنهما نفس الواحد "(56). 
+ كما رد على الأبيونيين قائلا " وباطل أيضا الأبيونيين الذين لم يقبلوا الإيمان لنفوسهم في اتحاد الله والإنسان 000 ولم يريدوا أن يفهموا أن الروح القدس حل على العذراء وأن قوة العلي ظللتها، ولذا فالذي ولد هو قدوس وابن الله العلي أبو الكل، ونتج التجسد "(57).
+ ومثل أغناطيوس الأنطاكي الذي شرح كيفية قبول المسيح للحدود البشرية " من لا يتغير، أي ذاك الذي يعلو الزمان والمكان ولا يرى ولكن صار مرئيا لأجلنا، لا يلمس ولا يتألم ولكنه صار ملموسا ومتألما وأحتمل كل شيء لأجلنا "، فقال أن الرب يسوع المسيح من أجلنا قبل الحدود الجسد والإنسانية، الذي كان غير مرئي صار مرئيا، غير المتألم صار متألما لأجلنا، غير المدرك صار مدركا،لأجلنا(58). 
وهكذا قدم آباء الكنيسة، خلفاء الرسل، الذين تسلموا منهم " الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين "، الإيمان الصحيح والعقيدة القويمة (الأرثوذكسية) للكنيسة الواحدة الجامعة الرسولية وردوا على هرطقات القرنين الأول والثاني، والتي أتت من خارج الكنيسة وأظهروا فساد أفكارها وبدعها.
وفي كتابه " الكرازة الرسولية " والذي شرح فيه الإيمان المسيحي تفصيلياً نلخص منه الفقرات التالية(59):
+ " أن الكلمة أيضًا يقول لموسى: " أنا هو الكائن (خر3:14) " (ف2).
+ ويركز دائما على أن ما يعلمه هو ما تسلمه من تلاميذ الرسل وخلفائهم: " إذن ما الذي يخبرنا عنه الإيمان كما سُلم لنا من الشيوخ تلاميذ الرسل(60). فإن الإيمان أول كل شئ يحثنا أن نتذكر أننا قبلنا المعمودية باسم الله الآب ويسوع المسيح ابن الله، الذي تجسد وصلب وقام، وروح الله القدوس، لغفران خطايانا، وأن هذه المعمودية هي ختم الحياة الأبدية وميلادنا الثاني(61) من الله " (ف 3).
+ ويشرح الإيمان المسيحي بالله الواحد وأبنه، كلمته الذي منه، وروحه القدوس؛ الآب والابن والروح القدس فيقول: " في الحقيقة، إن كل المخلوقات تستمد بالضرورة بداية وجودها من علة أولى عظيمة، وعلة كل الأشياء هو الله. الكل يأتي منه، أما هو فلم يُوجِده أحد. لذا فإنه من الاستقامة والحق أن نؤمن بأنه يوجد إله واحد، الآب، الذي خلق الكل، وصنع كل ما لم يكن موجودًا من قبل، وهو يحوى " الكل "، هذا الذي هو نفسه غير المحوى من أي شئ. كما أن العالم يدخل في نطاق ذلك " الكل " الذي يحويه الله ومن بين هذا " العالم " الإنسان أيضًا، وبالتالي فإن الله خلق هذا العالم كله " (ف4).
" ويتضح تعليم إيماننا في الآتي: واحد فقط هو الله، الآب، غير مولود، غير منظور خالق الجميع، فوقه لا يوجد إله آخر(62). ولأن الله هو ناطق فقد خلق كل الأشياء بكلمته. ولأن الله روح ولذلك فقد زيّن كل الأشياء بروحه، كما يقول النبي " بكلمة الرب صُنعت السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها " (مز33:6). وبينما الكلمة يؤسس أي يعطى الكائن جوهره ويمنحه الوجود، فإن الروح يمنح الشكل والجمال لهذه القوات المختلفة، لذا فإنه من الصواب أن يُدعى الابن كلمة الله، بينما يُدعى الروح حكمة الله(63). لذلك بالصواب أيضًا يقول بولس: " إله وآب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم "(64). فالآب هو " فوق الجميع "، والكلمة " بالكل، طالما أن كل الأشياء بواسطته خُلقت من الله. الروح هو فينا جميعًا " في كلنا " وهو يصرخ " يا أبا الآب " (غل4:6).
كما أنه يمنح الإنسان أن يكون على صورة الله. والروح أيضًا يُظهر الكلمة، لذلك تنبأ الأنبياء عن ابن الله. والكلمة أيضًا متحد بالروح. لذلك فهو يفسر كتب الأنبياء ويُدخل الإنسان إلى الآب " (ف5).
+ ويشرح الإيمان المسيحي في ثلاثة بنود هي: " إن البند الأول من قانون إيماننا، وقاعدة البناء وأساس الخلاص هي أن: " الله الآب غير المولود، غير المُحوى، غير المرئي إله واحد خالق الجميع ".
والبند الثاني: هو أن كلمة الله " ابن الله، يسوع المسيح ربنا، الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء، الذي كل شئ به كان وبتدبير الآب في الأيام الأخيرة صار إنسانًا بين البشر (يو1:14) وتراءى للكل لكي يُبطل الموت ولكي يجمّع كل شئ ويُظهر الحياة ويصنع شركة بين الله والإنسان ".
والبند الثالث هو أن: " الروح القدس هو الذي بواسطته تنبأ الأنبياء وتعلّم الآباء بأمور الله، والذي بواسطته دخل الأبرار إلى طريق البر، كما أنه انسكب في الأيام الأخيرة بطريقة جديدة على جنس البشر مجددًا الإنسان لله " (ف6).
+ ويكمل شرحه للثالوث الأقدس: " هذا الإله يُمجد بواسطة كلمته الذي هو ابنه الأزلي وبالروح القدس الذي هو حكمة الآب الذي هو أب الجميع. هذان الأقنومان الإلهيان، الكلمة والحكمة لهما في خدمتهما طغمة من الأرواح الملائكية تُدعى الشاروبيم والسيرافيم الذين يمجدون الله بتسابيحهم التي لا تنقطع، وكل ما في السموات المخلوقة يعطى مجدًا لله، آب الجميع، الذي بكلمته خلق العالم - بما فيه - الملائكة وأعطى قوانين (نواميس) لكل العالم، حتى أن الجميع يظلون في مكانهم ولا يتجاوزن حدودهم المرسومة لهم بواسطة الله، بل إن كل واحد منهم يتمم العمل المحدد له من قِبَل الله " (ف10).
+ ومثل كل آباء القرن الثاني وما بعده آمن أن جميع الظهورات الإلهية في العهد القديم كانت للابن، الكلمة، المسيح: " كلمة الله (ابن الله) كان يتمشى هناك باستمرار يتحدث مع الإنسان عن الأمور العتيدة، بل حاول بالحري أن يوضح له أنه سيكون رفيقًا له ويتحدث ويتحاور معه، وأنه سوف يسكن مع البشر لكي يعلّمهم البر. لكن الإنسان كان طفلاً، لم يكن لديه بعد إرادة ناضجة، لذا خُدع بسهولة من المضلّل.
وقال: " صورة الله هي الابن، والذي على صورته خُلِق الإنسان. لذلك ظهر الابن في الأيام الأخيرة لكي يجعل الإنسان، الذي خُلِق على صورته، مشابهًا له (ف22).
+ وتأكيده مثل سائر الآباء في كل القرون الأولى على أن جميع الأنبياء تنبأوا عن كل تفاصيل حياة المسيح: " هنا أرسل الله الأنبياء الذين بإلهام الروح القدس قادوا الشعب إلى إله الآباء، الكلى القدرة، وتنبأوا عن مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح، ابن الله معلنين أنه سوف يأتي من نسل داود، بحسب الجسد وهكذا يكون المسيح هو ابن داود، الذي هو من خلال سلسلة من الأنساب من نسل إبراهيم، أما حسب الروح فهو ابن الله الكائن أزليًا، مولود من الآب قبل (كل الدهور) وكل الخليقة، ثم ظهر كإنسان في العالم في الأزمنة الأخيرة، فهو كلمة الله الذي يجمع في ذاته كل الأشياء ما في السماء وما على الأرض " (ف30).
+ وشرح التجسد الإلهي وأسبابه بصورة تفصيلية: " وهكذا وَحّدَ (اللوغوس المتجسد) الإنسان مع الله وصنع شركة بين الله والإنسان. فلو لم يكن قد أتى إلينا لكان من غير الممكن أن نشترك في عدم الفساد، لأنه لو كان عدم الفساد ظل غير منظور ومخفي عن أعيننا، لما كنا قد انتفعنا بأي شئ. لذلك فإن اللوغوس بواسطة تجسده جعل عدم الفساد منظورًا حتى يمكننا بكل الطرق أن نشترك فيه. ولأن الجميع اقتيدوا إلى الموت بسبب عصيان أبونا الأول، آدم " (ف31).
+ الكامل في لاهوته والكامل في ناسوته " وهكذا فإن كلمة الله متقدم في كل شئ لأنه هو الإنسان الحقيقي، وهو في نفس الوقت " عجيبًا مشيرًا إلهًا قديرًا"، وهو الذي يدعو الإنسان من جديد ليكون له شركة قوية مع الله، لكي بهذه الشركة معه ننال شركة في عدم فساده " (ف40).
+ وأنه الابن الذي كان في البدء مع الآب: " يجب أن نؤمن بالله في كل شئ لأنه صادق في كل شئ. ويجب أن نؤمن بابن الله الذي هو كائن ليس فقط قبل زمن مجيئه إلى العالم، بل وقبل خلق العالم. فموسى، الذي هو الأول تنبأ، مُعبِّرًا باللغة العبرية قائلاً: " في البدء كان الابن، ثم خلق السماء والأرض ". هذا ما يؤكده النبي قائلاً: " قبل نجمة الصبح ولدتك واسمك قبل الشمس" أي قبل خلق العالم، طالما أن النجوم خُلقت في نفس الوقت مع العالم. هذا النبي يقول: " طوبى، للذي كان قبل أن يصير إنسانًا". فبالنسبة لله كان الابن موجودًا في البدء، فهو الذي خلق العالم، أما بالنسبة لنا فهو يُعتبر موجودًا الآن منذ اللحظة التي أُعلن فيها لنا، لأنه قبل ذلك لم يكن موجودًا بالنسبة لنا نحن الذين لم نكن نعرفه. لذلك فإن تلميذه يوحنا يخبرنا عن من هو ابن الله، الذي كان عند الله قبل خلق العالم، وأن به خُلق الكل، إذ يقول: " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان"، مظهرًا بوضوح، أن الكلمة الذي كان في البدء عند الآب والذي به خُلِقت كل الأشياء، هذا هو ابنه " (ف43). 
ثم يشرح في بقية الكتاب كيف أنه هو الذي ظهر لإبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في القديم: " وأيضًا يقول موسى، إن ابن الله نزل بالقرب من إبراهيم وتكلّم معه " 000 كذلك يعقوب وهو ذاهب إلى ما بين النهرين رآه في حلم واقفًا على سُلّم، وكان السلم منتصبًا من الأرض إلى السماء، الذي هو كمثال الصليب. 000 هكذا تحدث في العليقة المشتعلة مع موسى.
+ الآب والابن كلاهما ربٌ وإله: " فالآب إذًا رب والابن رب، الآب إله والابن هو إله، لأن الذي يُولد من إله هو إله. هكذا إذن فبحسب كيانه وقوته وجوهره هو إله واحد. ولكن بحسب تدبير خلاصنا يوجد آب واحد وابن واحد. وحيث إن أبا الجميع هو غير منظور وغير مدرك من المخلوقات، فمن الضروري على من يريدون أن يقتربوا إلى الله أن ينالوا نعمة القدوم إلى الآب بالابن " (ف47).
+ وأن الابن هو الله: " ويتحدّث داود بوضوح عن الآب والابن فيقول: " كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك". طالما أن الابن هو إله بالحقيقة فهو يأخذ عرش الملكوت الأبدي من الآب أي من الله ويُمسح بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائه " (ف47).
+ الابن هو الرب: " ويقول داود أيضًا: " قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك. يرسل الرب قضيب عزك من صهيون. تسلط في وسط أعدائك. شعبك منتدب في يوم قوتك في زينة مقدسة من البطن قبل كوكب الصبح ولدتك. أقسم الرب ولن يندم. أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رُتبة ملكي صادق. الرب عن يمينك يُحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكًا. يدين بين الأمم. ملأ جثثًا أرضًا واسعة سحق رؤوسها. من النهر يشرب في الطريق لذلك يرفع الرأس". بهذه الكلمات يتضح تمامًا أن المسيح كائن قبل الكل، وأنه يسود على الأمم وأنه يدين كل البشر والملوك الذين يضطهدون اسمه الآن، لأن هؤلاء هم أعدائه، وإذ يدعوه كاهن الله الأبدي، فهذا إعلان بأنه الحي الذي لا يموت. وعندما يقول: "من النهر يشرب في الطريق لذلك يرفع رأسه" فهو يشير إلى تمجيد ناسوته وصعوده بعد المهانة والذل " (ف48).
(9) أكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215م)؛ مدير مدرسة الأسكندرية اللاهوتية وخليفة خلفاء الرسل وتلميذهم، والذي مثله مثل الآباء في عصره، يشرح لنا لاهوت المسيح وتجسده وكونه ابن الله وكلمته وصورة جوهره، كما يشرح لنا علاقة الآب بالابن، الكلمة، وولادة الكلمة، الابن، من الآب والتي يصورها بولادة النور من النور والكلمة من العقل مثل سائر الآباء في عصره. ويلخص لنا القمص تادرس يعقوب جوهر تعليمه هذا كما يلي: [الله (الآب) غير مُدرَك بعقولنا البشرية، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يكون موضوع معرفة. لكن الابن هو الحكمة والمعرفة والحق وما يماثل ذلك يمكن وصفه وتعريفه.
الابن هو إعلان عقلي للآب(65)، هو ختم مجد الآب، يُعلِّمنا الحق(66). هو صورة الله(67)، وفكره(68)، ووجهه(69). هو النور الذي به نعاين الله(70). يعلن عن طبيعة الآب(71)، يُدعى قوّة الله(72) وذراعه(73).
يُقصَد بلقب " الآب " أن " الابن " أيضًا كائن على الدوام بدون بداية(74).
إن الكلمة نفسه -الذي هو ابن الله - واحد مع الآب بمقتضى مساواته له في الجوهر، وهو أبدي وغير مخلوق(75). 
(الابن الكلمة) هو الله وهو الخالق. كما قيل: " كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو1: 3)(76).
وفيما يلي بعض فقرات من أقواله عن لاهوت المسيح وتجسده: 
+ " كان يوجد إذا كلمة يحوي أبدية لا بداية لها، كما هو الكلمة نفسه أيضاً، الذي هو ابن الله، الذي لكونه مساوي للآب وواحد معه في الجوهر، هو أبدي وغير مخلوق "(77).
+ " المخلص الرحيم، الكلمة الإلهي الذي أعلن اللاهوت بالحقيقة، والذي صار مساوياً لرب الكون لأنه ابنه، والكلمة كان في الله، الذي لم يؤمن به الكل عندما بُشر به أولاً، ولا كان معروفا للكل، عندما اتخذ صورة الإنسان واتخذ لنفسه جسدا وقام بدراما الخلاص "(78). 
+ " أنا لا أعرف شيء أخر غير أن الثالوث القدوس يعني أن الروح القدس هو الثالث
والابن هو الثاني الذي به كل شيء كان بحسب إرادة الآب "(79).
+ " عندما يقول [يوحنا] الذي كان من البدء (1يو1 :1) فهو يلمس الأجيال التي لا بداية لها للابن المساوي للآب. فقد " كان " هو نفسه، أي الابن، لكونه واحد مع الآب بحسب المساواة في الجوهر، أبديا وغير مخلوق. وكون الابن موجود دائماً واضح في قوله: " في البدء كان الكلمة " (يو1:1) "(80).
+ " لأن كليهما واحد (أي الآب والابن) – أي الله. لأنه قال: " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله "(81).
+ " [كان يسوع المسيح] محتقرا في المظهر، ولكن في الحقيقة هو المعبود، والفادي، والمخلص، والهادي، والكلمة الإلهي، وهو بوضوح تام إله حق وموضوع في نفس مستوى الآب لأنه ابنه "(82). 
+ " هذه هي الترنيمة الجديدة، إعلان الكلمة الذي كان في البدء وقبل البدء، المخلص، الموجود من قبل وقد ظهر في الأيام الأخيرة، والذي فيه (في الآب) بالحقيقة، ظهر لأنه الكلمة الذي " كان عند الله " والذي كل شيء به خُلق، ظهر كمعلمنا، الكلمة الذي في البدء منحنا حياة كالخالق عندما صورنا علمنا أن نعيش جيداً عندما ظهر كمعلمنا، وسيمنحنا بعد ذلك الحياة التي لا تنتهي كإله "(83). 
(10) ويقول العلاَّمة أوريجانوس (185- 254):
+" ليَعلَم مَنْ يقول بأن " كلمة الله " أو " حكمة الله " ليس أزليًّا، مُذنِب في حق الآب نفسه، إذ ينكر أنه كان " الآب " على الدوام، أو أنه كان يلد الكلمة على الدوام، أو أنه كان يملك الحكمة في كل الحقب السابقة سواء كانت هذه الحقب أزمنة أو دهور(84).
U " الآب يلد الابن غير المخلوق ويأتي بالروح القدس. ليس كما لو كان الابن لم يكن له وجود سابق (ثم وَلَدَه الآب)، لكن لأن الآب هو الأصل والمصدر للابن وللروح القدس(85). 
+ " قيل عن المُخلِّص إنه " نور". وفي رسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى، نجد عبارة " الله نور" (1يو1: 5). فإذا كان الأمر كذلك، سنجد فيه برهانًا على أن الابن لا يختلف عن الآب في الجوهر "(86). 
+ " كلمة الله (اللوغوس) يُعلِن عن الآب الذي يعرفه. إذ ليس أحد من المخلوقات يستطيع
أن يقترب من الآب إلا من خلال مُرشِد. فلا يعرف أحد الآب إلا الابن ومَنْ أراد الابن أن يعلن له "(87).
U " الابن لا يختلف عن الآب في الجوهر "(88). 
U " الابن مُشترِك مع الآب في الجوهر، لأن ما ينبثق (أو يُولَد) من الجوهر هو مساوٍ له وواحد معه " هوموأُوسيوس " بكل تأكيد "(89).
(11) البابا ديونسيوس السكندري (متوفى سنة 264):
+ " وُلِدَت الحياة من الحياة بنفس الطريقة التي ينبع بها النهر من الينبوع، ويُشعَل بها النور من النور الذي لا ينطفئ "(90). 
(12) القديس هيبوليتوس الروماني (استشهد في 235م):
+ " لقد ظهر آخر إلى جانب الآب. ولكن عندما أقول " آخر" لا أعني أن هناك إلهَيْن، ولكن أعني فقط أنه مثل النور من النور، والماء من الينبوع، والشعاع من الشمس "(91). 
U " الكلمة (اللوغوس) وحده هو الذي من الله (الآب) نفسه. لهذا أيضًا هو إله، لكونه من نفس جوهر الله (الآب). على العكس من ذلك، خُلِقَ العالم من العدم، لذا فهو ليس إله "(92). 
(13) ترتليان, العلاَّمة (160- 230):
U " في البدء كان الكلمة عند الله الآب. لم يكن الآب هو الذي عند الكلمة، فعلى الرغم من كون الكلمة هو الله، إلا أنه كان عند الله، إذ هو إله من إله "(93). 
U" تعلَّمنا أن الابن خرج من الله الآب، وبخروجه هذا قد وُلِدَ من الآب. إذن فهو ابن الله، ويُدعى الله لأجل وحدته مع الآب في الجوهر 000 فحتى شعاع الشمس عندما يخرج منها، يظل متّصلاً بها. وتظلّ الشمس في الشعاع لأنه منها. فلا يوجد إذن تقسيم في الجوهر، فالشعاع هو مجرد امتداد للشمس 000 هكذا المسيح هو روح من روح، وإله من إله. مثل شمعة مضيئة تُوقَد من شمعة مضيئة، فيظل لهب الشمعة الأصلية بكامله دون أن يتأثر، على الرغم من أنه قد يُوقَد منه أي عدد من الشمعات الأخرى التي لها لهب بنفس الصفات. كذلك أيضًا الذي خرج من الله (الآب) هو بآنٍ واحدٍ الله وابن الله، والاثنان هما واحد "(94). 
+ " نؤمن حقا أنه يوجد إله واحد، ونؤمن تحت هذا التدبير، أو كما نسيمه الأيكونوميا (οικονομια)، أنه يوجد أيضاً ابن لهذا الإله كلمته المولود منه والذي به كل شيء كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. ونؤمن أنه أُرسل من الآب إلى عذراء وولد منها، إله وإنسان، ابن الإنسان وابن الله، ودعي باسم يسوع المسيح. ونؤمن أنه تألم بحسب الكتب ومات ودفن وقام ثانية بواسطة الآب ليسترد مكانه في السماء وجلس عن يمين الآب. وسيأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات. ونؤمن أنه أرسل الروح القدس، البارقليط، من الآب، بحسب وعده، ليقدس إيمان هؤلاء الذين يؤمنون بالآب والابن والروح القدس "(95).
(14) العلاَّمة ثيؤغناسطس الإسكندري (متوفى سنة 282): 
+ " جوهر الابن ليس جوهرًا غريبًا من صُنع أحد. ولا وُجِدَ من العدم. بل وُلِدَ من جوهر الآب مثل الشعاع من الشمس، أو مثل مجرى الماء (التيار) من الينبوع. فالشعاع ليس هو الشمس نفسها، كذلك المجرى ليس هو الماء نفسه، ولكن كليهما لا يختلفان عن المصدر (من حيث الجوهر). فالابن هو انبعاث أو فيض من جوهر الآب، ومع هذا يظل جوهر الآب دون تقسيم "(96). 
وهكذا يتضح لنا أن آباء الكنيسة ومدافعيها الذين قدموا لنا ولمعاصريهم الإيمان المسيحي وشرحوه ودافعوا عنه، أكدوا لنا على نفس ما تسلموه من الرسل من أن المسيح هو ابن الله وكلمته وصورة جوهره المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، إله حق من إله حق، والمولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور والواحد مع الآب والمساوي له في الجوهر، أو الذي له نفس جوهر الآب. وكان هذا الإيمان، كما يقول المؤرخ الكنسي فيليب شاف: " كان يُعلن في العبادة اليومية والأسبوعية وفي الاحتفال بالعماد، وفي العشاء الرباني، وفي الأعياد السنوية، ولا سيما في عيد القيامة. وقد وجد هذا الإيمان مكانه في الصلوات والتسابيح 000 وكانت الترانيم التي يكتبها الأخوة تشهد بأن المسيح هو " كلمة الله "، وكانوا يؤكدون على ألوهيته، وقد دفع كثيرون من المؤمنين حياتهم ثمناً لشهادتهم بأن المسيح هو ابن الله 000 فهم يرون أن المسيح سابق للوجود، فقد كان هو فكر الآب أو عقله الناطق "(97).


*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الهوامش
*(1) موسوعة آباء الكنيسة جـ 1: 227.

(2)  أما كتاب الرعي لرهرماس والذي كتب في نهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثاني فيصف المسيح بابن الله وسيد كل البشر " أنه سيد كل البشر وقد أعطاه أبوه كل سلطان " (مثل 6:5) ، وأنه الموجود مع الآب قبل الخليقة " أن ابن الله هو قبل كل الخليقة وكان مستشار أبيه في عمل الخليقة لذلك هو أزلي 000 لأن ابن الله ظهر في الأيام الأخيرة من انتهاء العالم وقد عمل ليدخل معه إلى الملكوت السماوي الذين يخلصون 000 يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحبيب " (مثل 2:9،5). 

(3)  يوسابيوس ك 3 ف15. 

(4)  Adv. Haer. b. 3:31.

(5)  يوسابيوس ك 3 ف 2:36. 

(6)  يوسابيوس ك3 ف 1:26، ك4 ف 3:14. 

(7)  مشاهير الرجال ف 17. 

(8) Theological Dic. NT vol. 3 p. 106.

(9)  تاريخ الفكر جـ 1 : 155. 

(10) دراسات في آباء الكنيسة لأحد رهبان برية القديس مقاريوس ص 103 و104. 

(11) يوسابيوس (ك4 ف3:3). وقد أكتشف الأمريكي رندل هاريس مخطوطة لهذا الدفاع مترجمة إلى السريانية سنة 1893م. (كتاب تاريخ الفكر المسيحي عند آباء الكنيسة للمطران كيرلس سليم بسُترس) ص 222.

(12) Apology 15.

(13)  يوسابيوس ك 4 ف 12و18. 

(14)  Dialogue 76.

(15)  Jesus After the Gospels p. 59.

(16)  1 Apology, ch 63.

(17)  Dial. 100.

(18)  Dial. ch, 36.

(19) Dial. ch 56.

(20) Dial. ch. 63 .

(21) Dial. ch 56. 

(22) Dial.. 66 .

(23) Apology 1:23 .

(24) Apology 2:13 .

(25) Apology 1:

(26) Apology 1:63 .

(27)  Dial. ch 108.

(28) Apology 1:22 .

(29)  Dial. 126 – 129.

(29) Dial. 100.3 .

(30) Ag. Haer. 28.

(31)  دراسات في آباء الكنيسة لأحد رهبان برية القديس مقاريوس ص 105 و 106.

(32)  Address to the Greeks ch.7.

(33) تاريخ الفكر المسيحي عند آباء الكنيسة ص 244.

( 34) Supplication for the Christians 10,24. William A. Jurgens, The Faith of the Early fathers vol. 1 ; 70.

(35) Ibid. (24), vol. 1 ; 70.

(36)  A Plea For The Christians ch.6.


(37)  Ibid. ch.18.

(38) يوسابيوس 4 :20.

(39) To Autolycus 2 :15.

(40) دراسات  في آباء الكنيسة ص 108.

(41) يوسابيوس 4 :26.

(42) السابق 110.

(43)  Fragment in Anastasius of Sinai's The Guide 13.

(44)  الآباء الرسوليين للقمص تادرس يعقوب ص 126 أنظر أيضا Ag. Haer. 3:3,4

(45) Catholic Encyclopedia, Incarnation.

(46)  Ag. Hear.. 5:12,2.

(47) B5:14,2 .

(48)  Ag. Hear. 2.28.

(49)  B 1:10,1.

( 50) B3:21,1.

(51)  B4:20,4

(52)  B3:16,2.

(53)  B3:18,1.

(54)  ANF, Vol. I , p. 577 (fragments from the lost writings of Irenaeus).

(55)  B5:8,3.

(56)  B3:16,2.

(57) B5:1,3 .

(58) See B3:1 6,6. And Jesus After The Gospels p. 102.

(59)  جميع الفقرات الخاصة بكتاب " الكرازة الرسولية "، مأخوذة من كتاب " الكرازة الرسولية للقديس إيرينيوس إصدار المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية، ترجمة د. نصحي عبد الشهيد و د. جورج عوض إبراهيم.

(60) يعطى إيريناؤس أ همية كبرى لأصالة وشهادة الشيوخ الذين كانوا حاملين للتقليد الرسولي. وكشيوخ يصفهم أحيانًا بالتلاميذ المباشرين للرسل (AH5:5:1) وأحيانًا تلاميذ بوليكاربوس (AH3:3:4).

(61)  انظر تي5:3ـ6.

(62)  راجع الحوار مع تريفو6:5 أيضًا انظر ضد الهرطقات1:1:1، 3:28:1.

(6 3) راجع AH2:47:2, 3:28:2.

(64)  أف6:4 راجعAH4:34::2, 5:18:1.

(65)  Strom 4: 156.

(66)  Ibid 7: 58. 

(67)  Ibid 5: 94. 

(68)  Ibid 5: 16. 

(69)  Paed 1: 57. 

(70)  Prot 84. 

(71)  Strom. 5: 34. 

(72)  Ibid 7: 7. 

(73)  Prot. 120. 

(74)  ANF, Vol. II , p. 574.

(75)  ANF, Vol. II, p. 574.

(76)  ANF, Vol. II, p. 234.

(77)  Fragments, Part I, section IIIز

(78)  Exhortations, Chap 10.

(79)  Strom, B. V, ch. 14.

(80)  fragment in Eusebius History, Bk 6 Ch 14; Jurgens, p. 188.

(81)  The Instructor, B. 1, ch 8.

(82)  Exhortation to the Greeks, 10:110:1.

(83)  Exhortation To The Heathen, ch 2.

(84)  ANF, Vol. IV , p. 246.

(85)  ANF, Vol. IV, p. 270.

(86)  ANF, Vol. X , p. 336

(87)  ANF, Vol. X , p. 320.

(88)  ANF, Vol. X, p. 336.

(89)  PG XIV:1308.

(90)  ANF, Vol. VI, p. 93.

(91)  ANF, Vol. V, p. 227.

(92)  ANF, Vol. V, p. 151.

(93)  ANF, Vol. III, p. 610.

(94)  ANF, Vol. III, p. 34.

(95) Against Praxeas, ch 1,2.

(96) ANF, Vol. VI, p. 155.

(97)  موسوعة آباء الكنيسة ج 1: 227.


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*واقتباسا من مناظرة لفادى عن نفس الموضوع قدم ايضا ملخص غير مخل بالموضوع كفيل بانهاء الموضوع لمن قال جهلا بان هناك عقيدة تم صياغتها فى مجمع نيقية مخالفة لما كان يؤمن بها اباء الكنيسة الجامعة من القرون الاول على الايمان الرسولى القويم *


> *الكنيسة الاولى بعد صعود المسيح
> 
> هل أمن تلاميذ المسيح بلاهوته؟هل أمن تلاميذهم بلاهوته؟
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعليق بسيط منى الموضوع دسم ورائع ومرجعية رائعة للسؤال هل امنت الكنيسة الجامعة بالوهية السيدالمسيح قبل مجمع نيقية 
وهنا وضح التواتر الابائى لايمانهم بشخص المسيا الكلمة المتجسد الذى هو من ذات جنس الاب حسب اقوال الاباء ممكن يكون طويل شوية بس يستحق القراءة *


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*دا ملخص لاقوال اباء من قبل نيقية عن قانون الايمان الرسولى*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## MATTEW (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا سلام بجد بحث رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع 

جدااااااااااااااا 

شكرا ليك يا شمس 


سلام الرب معك 

بس انا هقعد يومين ولا حاجه علي مخلص قرايه و هقولك رأي الكامل فيه 


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك يا دكتور
بصراحة بحث رائع
ربنا يعطي ابونا عبد المسيح بركة لهذا العمل الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموسوعه
والبحث الرائع
ربنا يبارك مجهودك 
شمس الحق


----------



## simsimeg (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بحث رائع. ربنا يبارك في تعبكم.


----------



## e-Sword (17 يونيو 2013)

*مجهود جبار *
*شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا*
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 يونيو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------

